# Xbox 360s AC adaptor red light/fault alarm



## DragonLover17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if its a problem with the consol or the adaptor?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 18, 2010)

If it's on the AC adapter, then it's more than likely a problem with the adapter.


----------

